# Treatment of neurotrophic keratitis



## leloisa

Hi everybody! Is this translation right?
Thank you very much!

_Léčba neurotrofní keratitidy_


----------



## bibax

It is grammatically correct.

However, the whole expression "neurotrofní keratitis (or keratitida)" seems to be very rare.


----------



## leloisa

Thank you, bibax!!!


----------



## bibax

The adjective can be also _neurotrofický_ (synonymous to _neurotrofní_):

Léčba neurotrofní keratitidy
Léčba neurotrofické keratitidy

Both variants are correct.


----------

